# mother of all speed bumps



## coswut (Apr 8, 2006)

Take a look at this made me laugh glad speed bumps are'nt like this
http://www.funlol.com/funpages/home-mad ... -bump.html


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Couldn't help noticing the righ hand side of the page :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hilarious :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Only 5,000 Euro's too , bargain :roll:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

That is dangerous. Someone's gonna get hurt.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Love it :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

There some footage of some posts that go up and down in access to bus lanes (some cars hitting them!)

reminds me of that :lol:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

DXN said:


> There some footage of some posts that go up and down in access to bus lanes (some cars hitting them!)
> 
> reminds me of that :lol:


Not just buss lanes. there everywhere.... theres been cases where peoples cars have been written off with these posts... anyone remember where to find the pic's and video's of this?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ResB said:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Cw0QJU8ro


Why is it their windscreen wipers always turn on?? :roll:


----------



## coswut (Apr 8, 2006)

serves them right for trying to use the bus lanes which have bollards
bet they won't be doing it again. Seen it happen once in chester very
funny the guy wasnt to impressed quite a bit of damage to his car
try explaining that to your insurance company


----------

